# Table saw sled/crosscut



## patrick_handy18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey , I am building a sled for my table saw. I currently built one, but I don't know how but when I let it dry from the glue , it won't slide in the Gages now it's uneven and too right so I was wondering if there are any plans or help I can get to making it work well?

Thanks !


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

patrick_handy18 said:


> Hey , I am building a sled for my table saw. I currently built one, but I don't know how but when I let it dry from the glue , it won't slide in the Gages now it's uneven and too right so I was wondering if there are any plans or help I can get to making it work well?
> 
> Thanks !


Patrick, you may have better luck with answers if you post your question in general woodworking, tips trick & homemade jigs, or power tools. Posting in dust collection is not the best place...


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=crmas&p=how+to+build+a+crosscut+sled


----------

